
Mount cloud storage (S3, Backblaze) using SMB/NFS directly to your file system - PearTechFiend
https://couchdrop.io/gateway
======
hmage
Important — they will see every file you upload and download, because they are
acting as a proxy and will be able to fetch any file stored with same
credentials without you knowing.

By using this you will violate contractual obligations to prevent leaks. That
includes majority of NDA agreements.

------
onyva
Doesn't rclone mount offer a bigger selection of cloud storage providers?
[https://rclone.org/commands/rclone_mount/](https://rclone.org/commands/rclone_mount/)

~~~
porker
I've used s3fs to permanently mount S3 on a server. Is there any benefit to
using rclone instead?

~~~
leokennis
My $0.02: rclone is very stable and reliable, and nice to use on top of it.

------
bachmeier
> Couchdrop's Cloud Gateway provides easy and direct access to your cloud
> storage like Dropbox, using the tried and proven Windows File Sharing
> Protocol SMB/CIFS.

> Fire up Windows Explorer, and connect. No software installation is required,
> making cloud migrations, backups and using your cloud storage so simple its
> a little scary.

Is Dropbox particularly complicated? From the pricing page it appears to cost
$35/month for the cheapest plan - $10 for Standard+ and an additional $25 for
Gateway. Is there a big market of people paying $420/year to access their
Dropbox account?

But rest assured, "Couchdrop Standard+ is almost the cost of a coffee every
month." That's some expensive coffee, but how is coffee related to this?

~~~
saurik
Dropbox requires all of your data to be synchronized to the local computer,
which an SMB gateway to the service would not require (and makes the idea of a
service like Dropbox infinitely more interesting to me, not that I would ever
want to use some random third-party hosted "gateway" unless it came from
someone like Microsoft or Amazon).

~~~
chrisseaton
> Dropbox requires all of your data to be synchronized to the local computer

This isn't true at all.

------
drej
A lot of people mistake S3 for a filesystem. S3 and other object stores have
very different characteristics, both in terms of performance (latency,
troughput) and access patterns (seeks, atomicity). All abstractions on top of
objects stores have been really painful for me at work, because people would
just ignore the differences between a local filesystem and an object store and
were wondering why their perf was terrible.

~~~
hmage
Not only that, by using this you will increase your S3 bill, by definition of
how this works.

If you are going to use windows explorer and enter a directory full of images
— windows explorer will fetch thumbnail for _every_ image. If you have 50000
files there, that's 50000 requests + bandwidth for 50000 files.

Same for video or audio. Getting metadata isn't free.

But the worst case scenario if you have a big big file, let's say vhdx disk
image, that you mount and keep modifying every minute.

S3 protocol doesn't have 'modify', it will _have_ to reupload entire file
every time even if a single byte is changed. For a 10G file changed 1000 times
that's 10 terabytes of traffic.

~~~
badrabbit
Also executable prefetching in windows.

------
huhtenberg
This is not a standalone client that talks directly to the S3, Backblaze, etc.

This is something that uses Couchdrop service (whatever it is) as a proxy for
accessing these services.

Also, the OP should've probably disclosed their affiliation with this service.

------
garganzol
A good offer which is hardly usable due to the suggested deployment method:
"very simple to setup through our web interface. There is no software to
install and it just works".

It would just work if it could be installed on a machine.

Big Brotheresque deals from Mainframe era? No, thank you. I have my own
computer for that.

------
comex
There are several minor grammatical issues in the copy. Not a big deal, but I
suggest fixing them as they can make you come off as less professional.

------
oskenso
This is an ad :c. The user only posts about their product

------
nostrebored
What is the value proposition for S3 over the carefully constructed caching
and batching layer implemented by AWS's File Gateway?

------
stephenr
I would very much recommend something like MountainDuck (mounting/syncing
“cloud” storage as a local volume, a sister project to CyberDuck) as a better
alternative to this “solution”

------
jalfresi
Is there an on-prem/AWS AMI version?

~~~
nostrebored
There's File Gateway, an AWS service filling the same niche which you can
deploy on prem or in EC2 (or both, with concurrency considerations)

